# Nothing was left to chance in lead up to London Olympics



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Councils tidied up the streets prior to London Olympics










British standards must be maintained...!


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## ElmerTT (Apr 2, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

look, a hairy bush. :lol: :lol:


----------

